# the Economics of information



## shannon (Sep 4, 2012)

After the countries of Eastern Europe converted from communism to the market system, they tried to set up share and bond markets. Most of these markets have remained very small, with firms being able to find buyers for their shares or bonds. One economist remarked that the reason these financial markets have been unsuccessful is that ‘the lemons problem has been too great’. what is economist meant???


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello Shannon and welcome.

It's interesting that this exact question (verbatim) was asked a year ago at this location ( Lemon problem in financial markets? - Yahoo!7 Answers ) by an Xabi Alonso. That's really quite a coinsidence. I think if you go to that location, you'll find that the answer provided was really quite complete and informative.:smile:


----------

